

Satya Nadella email to employees on sharpening business focus - jkaljundi
http://news.microsoft.com/2015/07/08/satya-nadella-email-to-employees-on-sharpening-business-focus/

======
koffiezet
Sounds like they're pulling the plug on Windows Phone and Nokia...

------
honest_joe
...and then he fires 8k people :-)

